# Curtis SnoPro 3000 Steel Solenoid issue?



## jjohns2vt (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello. Sorry for the length. I have the above plow and everything has been working great until the other day the plow stopped functioning during normal operations. When this happened I noticed the solenoid was clicking but no plow movement function. I crossed the solenoid and this engaged the motor and while engaged the control pad operated the plow just fine. This lead me to replace the solenoid. The OEM part is 1TBP61A, but looking online the replacement part SNP3011 claimed to replace the OEM. The part came in and I hooked it up. It came with a sticker labeling where the battery cable went and I connected the 2 power cables as well as the third smaller cable. The plow hand control then stayed lit, even when the off switch was in off position and the plow did nothing. Thinking this less expensive model may have the battery label on wrong connector, I swapped power wire locations. This made the hand control on/off switch work well and the plow worked great....until.... I thought it was fixed but then I raised the plow and the plow motor did not disengage when I released the hand control button. With the motor engaged, all plow functions work, the issue is the motor would not turn off, or at least it would not turn off most of the time. OK, my questions..keeping in mind that the plow worked great until the main solenoid went bad?

Also - I did the troubleshooting as suggested and unplugged the wire harness that goes to the hand control in the cab and the motor continued to run (suggesting solenoid issue and that the hand control is fine)

1) Could this solenoid be the wrong one or poor quality even though it claims to replace the OEM 1TBP61A ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0187NCVY4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 )
2) I find it unlikely (although possible) that there is another issue beyond the main solenoid given how well the plow was working, but if so what would it be?

My thought is given how well the plow was working before, that the solenoid is just not the right one despite the description? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My opinion is that you got a bad solenoid. Are there any plow dealers by you? Any quality solenoid will work. If you end up with s four terminal part. Post back and I will coach you on how to wire it, it's very easy.


----------



## jjohns2vt (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something silly. Bad or wrong solenoid made the most sense to me as well.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, that solenoid grounds through its base. Make sure it is mounted on a clean metal surface.


----------

